# Daughters 1st hunt



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

My 8 year old just passed hunter safety and is so stinking excited. She sprang the news on me today that she wanted to go Turkey hunting. Well I hunt deer and elk and in the 20 years of hunting have only seen 2 gobblers. I am familiar with the Tabiona, Heber, Wolf Creek and Strawberry area. Is anyone willing to point me in the right direction to get her an opportunity to harvest a bird. I will be out trying to find the birds also and putting in my work but this is an area of hunting I am at a loss of where to start. I would gladly trade info on stuff I am more familiar with and even kick in some .22 ammo to any would who could help me make this hunt special.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are many on here with much better Turkey resumes than myself. My usual plan is get away from the roads. Towards the snow line. Where I hunt they really like the oak brush areas along the fingers with grassy fields and water at the bottom. I have seen them higer on the mtn as well. If you can drive and hike out on a ridge and just listen for a Tom to make the noise it becomes much easier. I like the run and gun approach. Turkeys have AMAZING eyes so dont move much at all when close. They will pick you off! Honestly if you have hunted deer and are familar with the country you should find some birds. Utah seems to have a good amount. TexOBOB and or BP turkey would have some of the best knowledge i know of.


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

COME TO THIS SEMINAR! You will learn more about turkey hunting here in one evening than you will learn in a month of Sundays reading stuff on this forum. It is too late to put in for the guided hunt this year but the seminar and "general turkey talk" will be great. Here are the details:

"$1,500.00 6 day, 4 night, all inclusive, guided youth turkey hunt for just $25?!

This is your last chance to get your entries in for the UWC's 3rd annual hunt. (Winners chosen on Monday)

*Even if your young hunter doesn't win, you'll still be invited up for the turkey hunting seminar--provided by our very own Tex-O-Bob--on April 27th (a very nice meal included too)!*

*Don't have a youth hunter? No problem, your $25 donation gets you in for the seminar, and believe me, it's worth every penny!
*
http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/events/249-2/

Come on up!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> COME TO THIS SEMINAR! You will learn more about turkey hunting here in one evening than you will learn in a month of Sundays reading stuff on this forum. It is too late to put in for the guided hunt this year but the seminar and "general turkey talk" will be great. Here are the details:
> 
> "$1,500.00 6 day, 4 night, all inclusive, guided youth turkey hunt for just $25?!
> 
> ...


+ 1,000,000


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I read through the UWC page, but couldn't see a time for the seminar. Is there more information out there somewhere?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

3:30 PM on April 27th.


----------

